# Pollen Patties



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

My bees are bringing in loads of pollen patties today! The best patties are free!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I saw the same thing yesterday and today. it is that time at our latitude. They are calling for a few cold days over here to the east, I don't know if it will bypass you, but I am hoping it goes by us both. Sure would like to see a bunch of apple blossoms.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

My bees are also bringing in lots of pollen, but they are also eating the pollen subs and on those cold rainy days to come this week, they well still have the patties. So I keep putting them on until it's consistently warm.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Mine have packed several combs worth of pollen. Plenty there for those rainy days.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Keith might disagree with you on this one but I have to agree. Bee time in the big C area has arrived for 2014. Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Nothing really coming in here yet. REAL late spring, although a VERY short maple syrup season. I'd guess that next week will see some real pollen loads coming in if the rain holds off.

Nice pic!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Freezing temps in a couple of days here. Bees have been bringing in loads of pollen last couple of days. Will end tomorrow for probably a week.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Cam, do you typically feed patties late winter, early spring? I'm guessing if one does this, they get an early expansion in brood. I can see how that would then require one to continue feeding pollen due to the fluctuations in weather. Mine have fairly small brood size at this time so the pollen they bring in on the couple of nice days will be plenty to carry then through the cold rainy days that will be around off and on the next few weeks. There is still stored pollen from last fall as well.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Barry, I put patties on about 3 weeks ago on my nucs. They generally need pollen to raise brood about then. They are exploding with 8-9 frames of bees and 5-6 of brood right now. I put patties on my production hives 2 weeks ago. going to visit a couple of yards today to see how they are doing. Generally they will also explode. I find it really helps my honey crop with the production hives to be able to use the spring flow here [assuming it's warm enough to fly]. The nucs need feed and patties to continue to expand. Hopefully I can split them in early May.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Went through one yard before the wind got so strong I didn't want to open hives. In that yard bees are not as strong as my nucs - go figure. But there is a lot of brood and good patterns. Maybe the weeks difference or maybe location? 5-6 frames of bees and 3-4 of brood. Should be able to handle the coming cold spell ok.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

A little pollen a week ago, no brood at all in brother's 3. One, I would say had raised brood, ran out of pollen and stopped. All bringing in pollen well today, that will be over for the next 10 days or so. 1 to 3 inches snow possible for Wednesday morning. 40's, 50 highs 30s lows on 10 day.


----------

